# About A Dog



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Not sure if has already been posted ... *


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh God, bawling so early in the morning......


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That was gorgeous - thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll definitely send this to all of the dog lovers I know. 

*Sorry for the duplicate posting.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so beautiful and let me go get my tissue.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you. 

There shouldn't ever be tears on a Friday morning.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I have seen it somewhere before, but never on that background - good job i've got plenty of tissues


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You for posting this. How true............


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is tough to read, especially as we're about to adopt a 'new' dog after Gage's death. The hard part for me is the inability to remember all the little things about each dog: the feel of the coat, the exact sound of the bark, the smell of each dog, etc. All those memories have faded with time, and I'm sad to have lost them.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> This is tough to read, especially as we're about to adopt a 'new' dog after Gage's death. The hard part for me is the inability to remember all the little things about each dog: the feel of the coat, the exact sound of the bark, the smell of each dog, etc. All those memories have faded with time, and I'm sad to have lost them.


 I so agree with this. My meg has been gone 7 months and while I still remember the feel of her coat, her bark and the smell of her I panic about the day when I will lose the memory. I find when I wake up in the morning it is so clear and vivid but as the days events take over it's not so. Having said that I will always have the memory of having been owned by such a great dog and nobody can ever take that from me. She was the Best!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing- beautiful


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

After Scooby passed, I took a bunch of his things and stored them away for safe keeping. Among them, a bandana that he wore. I put it in a ziplock bag and still, four months later, it smells like him. I call it my, "bag of instant tears." One sniff and it's like he is right here with me. I must have opened that box a hundred times over the past weeks. Luckily, I have now the smell of puppy breath in my nose. Here's Baloo! Don't you just love when pups lay down like this? He has definately helped to stop the visits to that box. Although I will never forget Scooby I have to live in the present and look toward the future. Blessings to all!


----------

